# My first simple diorama



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

My first diorama: 
Got this simple little kit from Michael's, revell makes it. Of course it took me 2 hours to figure out at first but I had some help from the forum. Thanks guys!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

You're on your way, very straight forward and with an interesting addition is the gas pump well executed, thanks for posting the photos. Karl


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always a nice way to show off a Zeeee! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

agreed, thanks


----------

